# Apla-tech



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone know how much I appreciate the service over at Apla Tech. After having one of there T-Series pumps for many years I finally needed some internal parts. I hate to think of the countless gallons of mud pumped through this pump and even the abuse it has seen. I have used this pump for close to 10 years with little problems only the normal wear on the check balls needing replacing. I gave a call to Dave last night discussed what was needed. He went above and beyond what I have noticed with other companies that never seem to want to help out in any way or never return a phone call. Most companies will sell you what you want but never want to stand behind their products. Dave not only discussed what to do but, in fact took the time to photo copy diagrams and parts lists so I could see what I needed. I am impressed. Then Dave made sure that I will get my parts very soon so there will not be any downtime. So much discussion on this forum about different sprayers but the fact is for a small sprayer it will alway keep up with the big outfits that run thousands of dollars. For more than the majority of finish guys out there don't really have a need for a big rig unless thats all you do is spray. But the benefits also to use the pump for filling tools is a big plus. Thanks again Dave, Silver


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I like that about Apla Tech, you have a problem call Dave. He'll figure out what you need, and get it to you fast.


----------

